# Exision of mass consistent with Neuroma



## tviruet (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello.

I was asked to review a case regarding:

Right thumb mass consistent with Neuroma. The mass was excised; however, there was no specimin size documented.

Current CPT codes entered are: 

11420 - Excision, benign lesion including margins, except skin tag (unless listed elsewhere), scalp, neck, hands, feet, genitalia; excised diameter 0.5 cm or less

64782 - Excision of neuroma; hand or foot, except digital nerve

I agree with code 11420, but I don't agree with 64782. I feel that code 64776, Remove digit nerve lesion 1-2 same digit, is more accurate due to the fact that the mass/neuroma was on the patient's thumb.

Please advise if my hunch is correct.

Thank you


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 27, 2011)

*Need to see the op note*

*For an accurate response to surgical coding questions, please post the scrubbed operative / procedure note. *

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

